# Most Aggressive fish



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

A great little videos from FHUSA member jaiofspam, displaying the insanely aggressive nature of Kamfa flowerhorns. How many of your fish leap of their tank to attack you?:rock:

(Woops please see below for the actuall link.. this is just a link to FHI i guess)
KAMFA VIDEO

I have a simliar video with a much larger fish if anyone wants to host it.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

there is no video in that link. Actually looks more like an advertisement to me....:rock:


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

no video, just a bunch of flowerhorn pics...


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

This might be the one


----------



## dead golfish (Apr 24, 2003)

that is realy aggressive


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

nice video...no i don't have a fish that attacks and jump 50 feet in the air like shamu(sp?).... but i have a puffer that will spit water out at me when i take the top off the tank..


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

haha shamu :laugh:

Shamu with little tiny razor sharp teeth... look at the bones

I think it was peacock before that ask why people kept the water on their flowerhorn tanks down below full... well they always hit the damn lids if not :laugh:


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

thats an agressive flowerhorn! mine will bite at my hand while im cleaning the aquarium but he hasnt jumped out of the water yet..


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

this one is about the way my kamfa acts, my RIP short body ZZ was beyond words though lol


----------



## Fruitbat (Jan 2, 2004)

Hell's bells! My Tiger Barbs will jump out of the water to get at frozen bloodworms in my hand. Every time I put my arm in the tank to clean the glass they bite me mercilessly....of course they can't quite do the damage that a FH can but they're still pretty darned aggressive!


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

thePACK said:


> nice video...no i don't have a fish that attacks and jump 50 feet in the air like shamu(sp?).... but i have a puffer that will spit water out at me when i take the top off the tank..


 PUFFERS ROCK!!!









btw cool vid.
PACK: puffer vid, please!


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

My hujeta gars have jumped out to attack me... but I'm pretty sure it was hunger!
Either way, makes you jump!


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

Nice Video


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

Nice Video


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Innes, you spammer!


----------



## Novato (Jan 25, 2004)




----------



## Kreth 10RBP (Dec 5, 2003)

Very cool vid, i always thought those fish were 24'' +, not 13-16''

thanks for sharing


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

only massive champion flowerhorns grow to 13-15".. the rest are normally 10". There is no exagerations with flowerhorn size as we strictly measure without the tail. So a equally size flowerhorn will have 2x to 3x the mass of say a piranha of the same length.

The profile of a good flowerhorn when it looks at you should be as tall as a human head.


----------



## air*force*one (Mar 5, 2004)

radd


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

winkyee said:


> This might be the one


 Winkyee is the MAN







.

Great vid PX


----------



## babnoy (Feb 4, 2004)

NICE :nod:


----------



## TRomP (Oct 20, 2003)

Cool vid, really nice :nod:


----------



## TRomP (Oct 20, 2003)

Cool vid, really nice :nod:


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

Grand Master Flowerhorn


----------



## elduro (Apr 9, 2004)

Poseidon X said:


> only massive champion flowerhorns grow to 13-15".. the rest are normally 10". There is no exagerations with flowerhorn size as we strictly measure without the tail. So a equally size flowerhorn will have 2x to 3x the mass of say a piranha of the same length.
> 
> The profile of a good flowerhorn when it looks at you should be as tall as a human head.


 A champion flowerhorn gets about 13''-15'' long SL this is about maybe 17''-18'' in TL,you said they are about 2x or 3x more mass than a piranha and they are thiker than most cichlids,my question is how much weight a big flowerhorn at 15'' SL???


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

I have no clue..i dont think flowerhorn keepers care much for stressing out their prized $$$$ fish to put them on a fish scale. If we compare one of the recent champion flowerhorns from the front however, it would be about 3x as wide as the thickest 15" piranha you could find.


----------



## elduro (Apr 9, 2004)

I bet they are at least in the 5 pounds range.


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

i would think the wide body ones would be at least that much.. I personally think that fish with very broad bodies are the best looking. This is what originally attracted me to piranhas. Piranhas are very attractive because of their wide bodies. Why does everyone love those terns with big meaty foreheads? These fish with the very big and blunt heads just look very impressive. Same thing here. This is why the most important aspect of flowerhorns is the shape of the body.. the overall image is supposed to be that of a square.


----------



## Caseman (Jan 7, 2004)

How big is the one in the vid?


----------



## elduro (Apr 9, 2004)

Poseidon X said:


> i would think the wide body ones would be at least that much.. I personally think that fish with very broad bodies are the best looking. This is what originally attracted me to piranhas. Piranhas are very attractive because of their wide bodies. Why does everyone love those terns with big meaty foreheads? These fish with the very big and blunt heads just look very impressive. Same thing here. This is why the most important aspect of flowerhorns is the shape of the body.. the overall image is supposed to be that of a square.


 Yeah flowerhorns have a big,tall and wide body and with the massive forehead...they are gorgeous monsters they look massive at full size :nod:


----------



## Caseman (Jan 7, 2004)

"massive forehead..."

That is the only thing i hate about them


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Poseidon X said:


> If we compare one of the recent champion flowerhorns from the front however, it would be about 3x as wide as the thickest 15" piranha you could find.


 So your telling me that a champion flowerhorn would be about 9" wide?

Interesting.


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

and that's why they call him ASSMAN


----------



## Kreth 10RBP (Dec 5, 2003)

grosse gurke said:


> Poseidon X said:
> 
> 
> > If we compare one of the recent champion flowerhorns from the front however, it would be about 3x as wide as the thickest 15" piranha you could find.
> ...


 your rhom is 3'' wide at the biggest largest intersection? thats intense sh*t... there's alot of meat on that Rhom


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

on the one of the recent fish.. the head actually face on the fish is 4" wide.. the head looks twice this width. Its the size of a large canalope


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

yuck


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

So your measurements are based on the head lump....not the actual width of the fish. Ok, that works...but I still dont see that head getting 9" wide if the face is only 4".

BTW...that is a disgusting looking fish imo...I know you like them, and that is cool, we each like different things..but that thing is a monstrosity, imo.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Kreth 10RBP said:


> your rhom is 3'' wide at the biggest largest intersection? thats intense sh*t... there's alot of meat on that Rhom


3" is a conservative estimate of his width, I would guess he is closer to 4" at is thickest point.


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

i would say that one at the widest point of the head it is 6-7".. remember the fish is 15" without the tail included. The profile on it is taller then a human head and slightly wider at the widest point around the head as well. This is the same of the last aquarama champ... its far from ordinary for sure. and this isnt something that any normal cichlid hobbyist would be keeping :laugh: I would like to keep this one just cause its a complete freak.

I think my favorite piranha would be a massive, scarred up rohm with plenty of battle ones for the same reason. There is a certain craziness that comes with something so unique.

Rohms are a very wide fish, best example is with wayne mahs new pictures. You can see how massive they are, Which also make them very impressive. The downside is you will never be able to grow one that large in the aquarium... while these will grow to this size in just about 1.5 years... the ones in the resorvoirs get larger.


----------

